# Small Knife



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Update 20171202: Finally finished. Handle is two layers of 550 cord with no guts. Steel is 4140 which makes a tough blade but will not hold an edge well. I did not forge this one. I just used my belt grinder, also called stock removal.

Here is another one. Overall 7.5'' blade about 3.5'' width about 3/4''. I have to finish grinding it, sharpen, and then I am putting a Paracord wrap on it, no guts two layers.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks nice.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I sometimes collect custom handcrafted knives, and the work looks good now. The current "popular"designs seem to be following the Nesmuk, Kephart styles. From what steel is it made and how was it formed? I like following new talent.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd love to see someone here get into making nice custom automatics.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

ssonb said:


> I sometimes collect custom handcrafted knives, and the work looks good now. The current "popular"designs seem to be following the Nesmuk, Kephart styles. From what steel is it made and how was it formed? I like following new talent.


Thank you. I do this as a hobby so I doubt I will make a name for myself. I do it for fun. My main focus will be making chef's knives as my wife and oldest son are both chefs. They get to test them out to make sure I am on the right track.
The knife is made out of 4140 which is a lower carbon alloy steel. It makes for a tough knife but suffers from a lower edge holding capability. I made it using stock removal not forging. I got some of the steel when I visited another knife and sword maker. The steel does an OK job but is generally not used for making knives.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

For kitchen cutlery I prefer the stainless steels like 440C or even better ATS-34. I would like to try my hand with BG-42 but it is a bearing stainless steel and I haven't decided whether I am up to the challenge.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

A slightly higher carbon content steel would be good for a camp style knife ,the stainless are not worth a durn for makin a spark.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a bad looking blade, reminds me of an Eye cutlery hunter I got from my uncle as a kid, nice wedge grind.

I'm with ssnob. fk stainless steel for a working blade.


----------

